# A Wireless 5.1 System that Really Might Sound Quite Good



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As many ask about Wireless Speakers, I figured this Aperion 5.1 Package is worth checking out. You do actually have to Plug In each Speaker, but no Speaker Cable.
Here is the link:http://www.aperionaudio.com/product/NEW-Aperion-Intimus-4T-Summit-Wireless-51-System,257,88,788.aspx
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Looks good. Dennis


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

This one actually strives for signal integrity.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Found a video that shows how it works and how quick you can change the sweet spot. The only drawback I can see is having to plug each speaker into it's own power source.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Us Martin Logan ESL Owners and Active Speaker Owners know this drill all to well. I could not be more grateful for the number of Sockets in my HT. And us ML Owners still have to run Speaker Cable as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

